# Greenville theological seminary



## Preach (May 5, 2004)

Can anyone provide me the web address, phone number, and mailing address for Greenville? Any information from those attending would be helpful. I am advising a young man on seminary options. We are looking at Bahnsen Theological Seminary, Whitefield, and maybe Greenville. How much is tuition at Greenville? Thanks.
&quot;In Christ&quot;,
Bobby


----------



## kceaster (May 5, 2004)

*Bobby...*

The web address is www.gpts.edu.

The phone number is 864-322-2717. The address is P.O. Box 690, 418 E. Main St., Taylors, SC 29687.

Their website is not completely up to date, but may be a bit helpful with some things. The current tuition price is $100 per credit hour, with other fees added if in the mentor program or on site.

Blessings,

KC


----------



## sastark (May 5, 2004)

[quote:f35c47bc42][i:f35c47bc42]Originally posted by kceaster[/i:f35c47bc42]
The web address is www.gpts.edu.

&lt;SNIP&gt;

The current tuition price is $100 per credit hour, with other fees added if in the mentor program or on site.
[/quote:f35c47bc42]

However, I know that if the church of which the student is a member supports Greenville, the cost is significantly reduced. I think it is something along the lines of: If the church gives Greenville $50/month, the tuition is next to nothing. I know two young men from my church are attending there now (one of them is the guy who first pointed me to this site).


----------



## Preach (May 5, 2004)

KC,
What is your opinion of Greenville? Can the M.Div. be earned entirely by distance learning? What do you think are the strengths and weaknesses of the school? How much face (phone) time does a student have with the instructors? Thanks.
&quot;In Christ&quot;,
Bobby


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 5, 2004)

KC,

I read thorugh thier catalog but did not find the answer to earning a Th.D. by exstension. Do they do that if the candidate is accepted and cannot relocate?


----------



## kceaster (May 6, 2004)

*Bobby...*

[quote:84793143cb][i:84793143cb]Originally posted by Preach[/i:84793143cb]
KC,
What is your opinion of Greenville? Can the M.Div. be earned entirely by distance learning? What do you think are the strengths and weaknesses of the school? How much face (phone) time does a student have with the instructors? Thanks.
&quot;In Christ&quot;,
Bobby [/quote:84793143cb]

The M.Div. better be able to be earned entirely by distance, because that is about the only way I'll finish. You do have to do 24 credit hours in residence, but that can be fulfilled by taking classes over the winter term and summer terms.

It is not the same education that one would receive while being in residency, that is for sure. I don't mean that it is any less demanding or that the requirements are lax. What I mean is that one misses out on some things that go beyond the classroom. I find myself sometimes depressed because I don't have the camraderie of my peers. I do get to see them every once in a while, but it is not the same as being around them all the time.

All in all, I think the best education keeps a man where he can serve. For me, I it's invaluable to have the support of my church in allowing me to serve them. I don't necessarily think I would get that on campus.

The drawbacks of GPTS are that they are a bit administratively challenged. Sometimes they don't remember the distance students because they are not visible. So there are cons. For me, the pros outweigh the cons. So that is why I will remain there.

Let me know if I can help in any way.

In Christ,

KC


----------



## kceaster (May 6, 2004)

[quote:e2bbb6c289][i:e2bbb6c289]Originally posted by webmaster[/i:e2bbb6c289]
KC,

I read thorugh thier catalog but did not find the answer to earning a Th.D. by exstension. Do they do that if the candidate is accepted and cannot relocate? [/quote:e2bbb6c289]

To my knowledge, there is no residency requirement. There is, however, a Teaching Fellow requirement. But I think they allow the candidate to fulfill that in other ways than just teaching there. You would, of course, have to defend your dissertation there. But other than that, there aren't any classes involved.

According to the last I knew, you have to write 4 research papers on OT, NT, Church History, and Systematic Theology. Once you have passed that probation and they have approved your reading list and your dissertation proposal, you are on your own until completion.

Also, they accept applications for this degree, but you can only come if they invite you based on your application.

I hope that helps.

In Christ,

KC


----------



## Preach (May 6, 2004)

KC,
Fred wrote that a degree from Bahnsen, Whitefield, and Greenville would probably not be accepted by any Presbytery for ordination purposes (though he did say that Greenville would have the best opportunity). How do you respond to that?


----------



## kceaster (May 7, 2004)

*Bobby....*

[quote:215b64d690][i:215b64d690]Originally posted by Preach[/i:215b64d690]
KC,
Fred wrote that a degree from Bahnsen, Whitefield, and Greenville would probably not be accepted by any Presbytery for ordination purposes (though he did say that Greenville would have the best opportunity). How do you respond to that? [/quote:215b64d690]

I can't speak for Fred, nor do I have his experience and knowledge of these things.

However, I will say that GPTS is sort of an unofficial school for the OPC. We do not have one of our own, and it would seem that the ones we may have been tied to in the past, are not ones we are necessarily tied to now.

I can speak for my pastor. He was accepted in the OPC partly because of his seminary work at GPTS.

I really think it has to do with the examinations before the Presbytery that will make or break the ordination. If one can demonstrate well a use of the languages, knowledge of the English Bible, Church polity, and Church history, I think the fact that the degree was obtained at a distance is sort of out of scope.

At least, no one has explained to me that I will be having a tough time being ordained. I have two friends in the OPC who are attending GPTS and they are actually under care as well (as I hope soon to be), and I don't think anyone has barred their course because of obtaining the degree from a distance.

When I come under care, I will ask this very question and I will report it to you. Of course, it may depend on the Presbytery, but I should think one could obtain the answer to this question before going down the path.

In Christ,

KC


----------



## crhoades (Dec 2, 2004)

Does anyone know if WTS PA would accept into their ThM and PhD courses an M.Div. graduate from GPTS? (due to the accrediation or lack thereof.)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 2, 2004)

My friend Dr. Jerry Crick is a PCA minister in the Greenville area and a professor of philosophy and apologetics at GPTS. I'm sure if someone wanted to ask questions about the school directly to him he would be happy to answer.


----------



## matt01 (Dec 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> Does anyone know if WTS PA would accept into their ThM and PhD courses an M.Div. graduate from GPTS? (due to the accrediation or lack thereof.)



I emailed WTS about that a few months back, but never got an answer. Maybe they are too busy...


----------



## RickyReformed (Dec 3, 2004)

I have a very good friend who attends GPTS, and his wife works in the office. If anyone would like, I can put you in contact with them (just U2U me), perhaps they can help with any questions. As an aside, my pastor has attended several of their conferences and always brings back the tapes. They are truly a blessing to listen to.


----------

